# السكر والضغط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## حاسوبية (20 أغسطس 2007)

ما هو جهاز قياسهما في المنزل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (20 أغسطس 2007)

جهاز الضغط: sphygmomanometer


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (20 أغسطس 2007)

وجهاز قياس السكر : Glucometer ... وكفاكي الله شر الأثنين .... بالسلامة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (20 أغسطس 2007)

وجهاز قياس السكر : Glucometer ... وكفاكي الله شر الأثنين .... بالسلامة


----------



## abcdefmmm (22 أغسطس 2007)

لو ممكن معلومات عن الsensorsالمستخدمه


----------



## الغانمى (26 أغسطس 2007)

*تصحيح بسيط*

يا اخى الجهاز جلوكوميتر ووحدة القياس مليجرام لكل مائة ميللى


----------



## الغانمى (26 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هذه اول مشاركة لى وهى ملف كامل عن موضوع الضغط والسكر
هما من اكثر امراض العصر شيوعا حيث ان نسبة الضغط فى مصر تصل الى 26فى المية يعنى ربع المجتمع واكثر من 50 فى المية بعد سن الخمسين يعنى نص المجتمع 
السكر او الديا بيتيس اصبح معدلاتو متزايدة لدرجة مش محسوبة
المهم اصبح كل واحد فى يوتنا عليه يتعلم ازاى يقيسهم
جهاز قياس الضغط يعرف باسم السفيجمو مانوميتر وهوة يعتمد على تاثير ضغط الدم على الاوعية الدموية الذى يقوم برفع عمود الزئبق فى الجاهز بارتفاع يعادله

sphygmomanometer
ويتكون هذا الجهاز من عمود للزئبق وكاف او رابطة تلف حول الذراع وبلونة لنفخ الهواء
خطوات القياس
1.اجلس المريض ودعه يسترخى فان ذلك يؤثر فى ضغط الدم
2.اجعل يد المريض فى وضع مقبوض خفيف semi flexed 
3.اجعل المريض فى مستوى بحيث يكون مستوى قلبه وهو اخر عظمة القص من المنتصف فى مستوى قاعدة الجهاز فذلك يؤثر كثيرا فى القراءة
4.افرغ الكاف من اى هواء موجود فيه
5.ضع السماعة على بطن مفصل الكوع مائلة قليلا نحو الداخل(الجزع)
6.اربط الكاف فوق السماعة بحيث تكون العلامة فى الكاف على الشريان تقريبا
7.اربط محبس البلونة جيدا بحيث لا يمرر هواء لكن لا تربطه جدا حتى تستطيع خف الضغط
8.ابدا فى رفع الضغط عن طريق الضغط المتكرر على البلونة حتى تصل الى 200 تقريبا
9.ابدا فى خفض الضغط عن طريق فتح المحبس تدريجيا جدا حتى تسمع اول صوت تك تك تك
10.سجل القراءة الظاهرة على عمود الزئبق فهذه هى القراءة العليا للضغط وهذه مرتبطة اكثر بوظئف القلب والوظائف الحيوية ومود الشخص
11.اخفض الضغط مرة اخرى(سيزداد اسرتفاع الصوت) استمر حتى يسكت الصوت نهائيا
12.سجل القراءة فهذه هى القراءة السفلى للضغط



تحذيرات
1.حاسب من صوت احتكاك الخرطوم والكاف بالسماعة وتغلب على ذلك بالسكون وعدم الحركة التامة
2.افتح السماعة قبل العمل
3.يمكن معرفة مكان الشريان تماما عن طريق قبض مفصل الكوع يكون غالبا للداخل ن وتر عصل الباى
4يمكن احساس نبض الشريان الطرفى اثناء القياس لمعرفة القراءة العليا وذلك لان النبض يتوقف فوق القراءة العليا(يحس عند مفصل الريست ناحية الخارج)
5.يوجد طريقة اخرى لا تعتمد على السماعة
قياس السكر فى الدم
وبما ان الموضوع فى قسم الهندسة الطبية فساتناوله على جزئين جزء هندسى وجزء طبى باذن الله
1.اولا الجزء الهندسى
يقاس السكرفى الدم باستخدام جهاز يسمى جلوكو ميتر glucometer وهو واسع الانتشار فى اماكن كثيرة فى الصيدلية والمستشفى وغرف العناية المركزة والعيادات واصبح الان فى معظم بيوت مرضى السكر
وتعتمد فكرة الجهاز على وجود الجلوكوز فى الدم حيث انه يقيس نسبته بطريقةopticalphotomechanical method
وتؤخذ عينة الدم وتوضع على ورقة ترشيحsemipermeable membrane وهذه الورقة تمنع مرور الجزيئات الكبيرة نسبيا
وهذه الورقة تحتوى على انزيمات معينة غالبا مثل جلوكوز اوكسيديز او فوسفو كينيز
kinases or oxidases
هذه الانزيمات نواتجها تكون ذات الوان مختلفة يتم تحليلها بواسطة فوتوميتر داخلى عن طريق ان الضوء يعطى الكترونات على اساسها يقوم الفوتوميتر بالقياس 9light emitting elctrode)
بعد قياس الضوء فانه يحول لطاقة كهربية بواسطة ميكرو بروسيسور لطاقة كهربية وهى تعبر عن نسبة السكر فى الدم
نوع اخر يعتمد على تحلل الدم ويسمى absorbance photometry وهذا النوع بعدها يتفاعل مع انزيم dehydrogenaseلينتجnadh2 وكلما زاد ذلك زاد الجلوكوز وهذا الناتج يعتبر مختزل عام
فيتفاعل مع رياكتانت reactant اخر وينتج منتج ملون وهنا تقاس طولين موجين للnadh2وللناتج

http://www.2shared.com/file/2200992/...0Monitors.html

هذا الرابط يحتوى على الميكانزم الكامل وجميع انواع الاجهزة باسمائها التجارية بقوائمها 
ملحوظة يوجد جهاز التحليل المعملى وهوة يعتمد على وجود فوتوميتر وورقة اخرى بدلا من البروسيسور وهوة حسب نوع الشركة ونوع used reagent وهى طريقة يدوية
ثانيا كيفية قياس السكر 1.افتح الجهاز من زرار اوبن 
2.انتظر حتى يقولك انسرت ستريبinsert strip
3.ادخل الشريط بحيث تكون النقطة البيضاء او الرمادى للداخل 
4.امسك القلم وافتحه من اسفل
5.ارمى السن القديم واستخم سنا جديدا 
6. عمر القلم عن طربق ضغطة على للداخل والخارج
7.جهز قطنة بكحول
8.اضغط صباع المريض يفضل الابهام بحيث يتجمع الدم ويسهل تجميع نقطة كاملة على مرة واحدة بدون تفعيص
9. ضع اصبع المريض على مكان النقطة فى شريط القياس
10.انتظر حيث ان الجهاز يعد من اخر قراءة للزيرو
ثم يظهر قياسك مرة واحدة

تحذيرات
1.لابد من استخدام الشريط ملاءم لنوع الجهاز
2.تاكد من ملاءمة الكود للشريط للكود المضبوط عليه الجهاز
ولذلك يفضل التثبيت على رقم كودى معين للجهاز والشرائط
3.اذا اشتريت اشترى الانواع الموجودة فى السوق بكثرة
4.تاكد من عدم استخدام الابرة اكثر من مرة
5. حاول عدم لمس الشريط او الجزء الخاص بالقياس (النقطة) اثتاء الاستعمال حي ان اليد لو فيها جلوكوز هتاثر فى نسبة القياس


والله ولى التوفيق
اى اسئة انا فى الانتظار


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل - الغانمي - علي هذه المعلومات المهمه في هذا العصر وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عمار اسماعيل (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عمار اسماعيل (12 يناير 2010)

لكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جميعا لهذه المعلومات القيمة

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين


----------

